# Fastest route to North Slope Road from Utah Valley



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I am wondering what the fastest route to the north slope road is from Utah Valley. I am trying to get to Lyman Lake. I see three possible routes: Going up to Evanston, taking the Mirror Lake highway south to north slope road then taking it the 20 miles east; second route is to take the Mirror Lake Highway up from Kamas then cut east; third route is to take I80 and come in from the north near mountain view Wyoming and drop straight down past Meeks Cabin Res.. I have never driven on the Mirror lake highway and don't know how fast you can go on it. I will not have a trailer. Any suggestions?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would go up from Kamas...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It's your choice but I'll tell you about my personal experience and then you can decide.

Going up the Mirror Lake highway via Kamas is a beautiful drive. When you hit the dirt road you've got about 14 miles of the most washboardy and rocky road I have been on a long time. At least that's how it was a couple of years ago. I have a heavy 3/4 ton so granted it doesn't soak up the bumps all that well but I actually lost my muffler on that road. I think I was driving a bit fast though.

Long story short I went in via that Mirror Lake highway and I went home via that way by Meeks Cabin reservoir. Meeks Cabin road is a very well maintained and very nice drive.


The drive via Kamas and Mirror Lake Highway is shorter in time and distance. The Wyoming route was much nicer on my teeth and my vehicle. Personal preference and it depends on what you're driving. In my wifes Tahoe it probably wouldn't have been a big deal.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Your 3rd option is the fastest. Don't take anything over Lizzy, the North Slope Road, you wouldn't throw away.

If I want to go from Evanston to Utah Valley in a hurry I take I80. If I want scenery I go thru Kamas.

But if you have never been up the Mirror Lake Highway or on the North Slope Road, that's the way I would go.


I moved this topic to the "Outdoors" and left a shadow topic in "Big Game"


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to spend a lot of time up there camping with the family and bow hunting. I got so sick and tired of the nasty washboard road off the Mirror Lake highway and over Elizabeth. Take your wife for a scenic drive up Mirror Lake highway...everyone needs to drive that once...but wait until the fall colors are on. The fastest way is definitely up Parleys to Echo to Evanston and then turn south at the TA and down past Meeks.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Best way by far is I-80 east to Evanston through Parleys, get off on Ft. Bridger, take a right at the post office in Ft. Bridger and take a left at your first stop sign, then an immediate right on the dirt road that will take you to the highway that heads straight into Roberson. Follow it up past Meeks Cabin and take a right before going into the East Blacks Fork. Your truck will thank you and so will your wife.

DO NOT take the North Slope road or your truck will be losing parts and your wife will be castrating you when your truck breaks down due to the terrible road originating at Bear River service.

I would second what FishNaked says...In the fall the Mirror Lake Highway is a must and the camera cannot be left home.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice--much appreciated!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Piedmont Road. It's on a map. (Avoids the "Sisters")


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Piedmont Road. It's on a map. (Avoids the "Sisters")


Spring Valley Road. It's not on a map. (It avoids the Piedmont Road that avoids the "Sisters" )


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

How is the Piedmont Road? Smooth? Washboardy? And where does Spring Valley Road start at? I'm headed up to Henry's Fork in about 3 hours from now and would love to shave off the Ft. Bridger/Sisters route.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Take the TA exit go under the bridge follow that road a mile or so, turn at the the dirt road that goes right by the windmills and follow this road until it drops down into a little valley. You will then take the paved road ( that takes you to Roberson )until you see the Meeks cabin res sign(about 1/2mile?). Stay on the meeks cabin road until you hit the west fork junction and your there. Best ride there would be Mirror Lake, but you can get stuck in trailer parades, driving Lizzy is like riding on the surface of the moon. From Layton I can get to the West fork Jnct. in about 2 hours give of take. We started going this way for the elk hunt after fighting snow getttin across Lizzy during the elk hunt. Mapquest and use the satelite view and backtrack from Meeks cabin and it will make sense to you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!!

I guess if it wasn't for all the fences, you all could take the old Pony Express Trail. May be the fastest way yet.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yesterday I drove 31 miles of the North Slope Road from around China Meadows over to HWY 150. 

From the Lyman Lake Road (FS road 074 I think) to HWY 150 it wasn't too bad. It has been repaired and graded. You could drive 30 miles an hour in many spots!! The other 11 miles east was the same old bone-jarring 5-mile per hour nonsense. I broke my windshield washer reservoir off it's mount...again. 

As always, I would still skip the North Slope Road to go over to anything east of the Black's Fork.


Also, some ^%$#@(# cut a tree down and let it fall right in front of my Bronco as I drove down the North Slope Road. Lucky I had my window rolled down so I could hear the tree crashing down and stop in time.


----------

